# chronic morning cough



## Moxie

I had to have my gull bladder removed, and I have hypothyroidism, and I've never had that problem. I do however have a problem with inhaling too deeply in the morning, and I almost keel over from coughing, however that is attributed to allergies. 

Are you stuffed up when you get up in the morning? 

Furthermore, I wouldn't call yourself a hypochondriac because this is actually happening to you, you are actually suffering from this chronic affliction. I really hope your Boyfriend is being empathetic and supportive. 

I'm assuming that your Doctors have checked your lungs, but what about an ulcer? Or maybe an under developed sphincter in your throat, I believe you have 2? 

What ever the case, I hope you find some peace with this, how frustrating! Keep us posted.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Hey thanks,

Well I am hypo now (found out last week)... I had a radiation treatment a few months ago to destroy my thyroid. The medication switches have been horrible for me (i just want to sleep all the time and Im freezing). But that aside my boyfriend just doesnt understand.... i love him to death but this is one thing that we argue about. At 4:30 in the morning he doesnt like hearing me in the bathroom (which I cant help) and yells "drink water for gods sake!!!". 

The only lung check is where I breath in and out and they listen...not sure if there is another way of checking??? I had blood work done to check for bleeding ulcer about a year ago and it didnt show up positive for anything. I dont feel stuffed up just more like there is something stuck down deep that causes me to want to cough. Some mornings I show up at working looking high cause my eyes will get red vessels in them from coughing soo hard. i have never had an issue with allergies to anything either... and I dont have mold or anything around either.

Thanks again for your reply. I think Im going to have to suck it up and make another visit to my doctor I think... The lab techs already know me from all my thyroid blood work Im too young to feel soo old lol


----------



## Moxie

I completely understand hun, it's so frustrating. About a year ago, I started getting migraines, really bad, so much so that I would have to go to the E.R. for morphine. They couldn't tell me why I started getting the migraines, they even went as far as to tell me that it could be a possible tumor, an anerissum (sp), or even viral meningitis, luckily it wasn't any of those. I still suffer from migraines, but none like they used to be.

You're boyfriend should be more understanding, if it's not something you can control, then HE should be the one sucking it up. I'm sorry to say it, and I hope I dont offend you, just callin it like I see it. :wink: 

What about a catscan or MRI of your lungs? They havent taken any x-rays or anything? I had blood clots pass through my heart and into my lungs, I believe they used a catscan to check my lungs for that.

Maybe an ultrasound to check for an ulcer? Allergies are something you can develop over time. I wasn't born with seasonal allergies, but now, it seems that I suffer all summer long. 

I NEVER second guess about going to the dr, heck, I'm paying MY bill, so. I just wouldn't feel bad about going to the dr's so much, this is why you have insurance, and pay your bills. They're there to help you, and I would insist on them running some more invasive test, because obviously what they are doing just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I hope your migranes have gotten better...yuck. Did they find out what was causing them?

I grew up with a dad that was pretty tight with money, including health care. "are you sure you arent feeling good??" No lie my brother 2 years ago was playing football for high school, his cleat stuck while blocking and he was tackled. needless to say he was in alot of pain but his leg/foot didnt swell while he was at the game (but it was below freezing out). the trainer said to not put any pressure on it and to keep an eye out on it. We drove him home that night and by the time we got him home it was huge (by getting him out of the cold it warmed up). My dad didnt want to pay the emergency bill (he has insurrance plus the schools insurance pays too). I had to go out of town otherwise I would have brought him in myself. My brother didnt sleep at all that night and the next morning threatened to take himself in with my dad replying "your 17 they wont treat you without my consent"...the short of it they ended up having emergency surgery on it because it was in a extreme state. Basically where the leg attaches to the foot was broke and stuff was tore... he had two screws placed.

off subject i know...but last year when I was having extreme stomach pains my boyfriend finally got me to go into the doctor (i had grown up with a bad mindset of do I really need to go???)... a little over a month later I had my gallbladder removed. Cory (my BF) was really good about helping me recover (even though a week after my surgery I snuck off and rode horse...ya he was at work and not happy when he found out...i got really sore from doing that) i think he is just really annoyed with my coughing and throwing up, he doesnt think im pushing hard enough to get it solved. 

I called the doc office today and i cant get in to see her till Wednesday... i didnt want to go with a different doctor cause then it seems like you start over from square one with what they want to diagnose (even though all the paper work is there). last time I was in she mentioned having an upper endoscopy done but then they found the graves disease and everything was pushed away. i dont think my coughing has anything to do with the thyroid though.

As far as insurance goes... i have used it thats for sure!!! for this year the big things were: radoactive iodine uptake test, radiation treatment, ultrasound (they wanted to check my liver) and countless speacialist visits, and blood works. I have a running "tab" with the hospital. I have to pay a co-pay plus a co-insurrance. i cant afford to pay off the bill at once but the interest rate is really low (like a dollar a month). they where playing the medication game for awhile and that got expensive. They where initially treating me for GERD and all of that stuff is name brand...30-50 bucks a fill... generic is 10 bucks... 

thanks again for your help and sorry about the mindless writings, im just frusterated :? ... i will let you know later in the week what they want to do


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Moxie said:


> You're boyfriend should be more understanding, if it's not something you can control, then HE should be the one sucking it up. I'm sorry to say it, and I hope I dont offend you, just callin it like I see it. :wink:
> quote]
> 
> Totally not offended...that is my whole point with him. What if it was him and not me??? i finally got him to read stuff about thyroid throwing off weird mood swings and why Im feeling the way I do. I think sometimes it is just a guy thing


----------



## Moxie

How is everything going??


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My hubby does this about every morning. Gets up, blows nose stuff starts draining and he starts coughing...ends with him tossing his cookies and taking a while before he can get breakfast down. Poor, thing. I'm convinced that it is my hubby's smoking that is doing it to him. We keep trying to quit...about ever 6 months or so we give it a whirl.

I really feel for ya...I know how bad it sucks to wake up cough and gag. Hope you get it figured out soon. As for the BF...throw a pillow over his head! :wink: He's not the one barfing up a lung every morning...he can get over it! :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

sorry about the lapse in the update. I went back to my medical doctor like a month ago. She wanted to throw me back on more meds... well I got a little worked up about that because ive been on quite a few pills over the last couple years. So she finnally gave me the referal for a specialist and told me that I had to go on 40 mg of Nexium and 150 mg of Zantax for the time being. 

To get an appointment with the specialist was a 4 week wait and I finnally got in yesterday. He told me that the combo of pills that Im taking are probably counteracting with each other and not doing too much good (I was really happy to hear that considering a months worth of nexium is like $40 and zantax was $18) He then continued to tell me that he wanted me to take Nexium twice a day for a month to see how it goes. I really didnt like hearing that answer cause pills seem to be the answer to everything around here and I dont want to play the "dosage" game like I am with my thyroid. 

Work had been a stressful day (so I got a little aggresive...lol) and I asked him if there was anything else we could do to see if there is a real problem so he is going to do a upper endoscopy on me. Not that I really want a tube shoved down my throat but then they can see if I have any problems that need more attention. My throat has been pretty sore and my morning cough has extended to the day time as well. So I get to do that on the 27th of this month. My boyfriend has to drive me home afterward cause they sedate me. I got it so I should be done with my appointment at 8:30 am or so, he wont miss too much work. (plus he has vacation time and so do I)... Ya I still argue with my BF about the coughing thing... But I guess till that person is wearing someone elses shoes they just dont understand. The doctor wasnt 100% sure what was causing that either.

On a good note he gave me a months worth of nexium for free!!!! gotta love samples!!!! (sad when i get excited over free meds  )

Thanks for your concerns and I will let you know what they come up with... I just with I could have a drink of alcohol.... its been A LONG TIME. :shock:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Im just flustered and wishing something would get concluded...

So yesterday I had my endoscopy. It wasnt too bad (other then a few IV insterting and getting out problems lol) I was at the doctors at 6:30 am and home by 9 am and asleep again by 9:05...The sedation put me completely out so I didnt even feel a thing. But they didnt see anything abnormal either. grrrrr... he took a couple samples of my stomach and small intestines to test it for some disease (cant totally remember what though...kinnda out of it when he explained) 

He wanted to put me on some more meds... but my boyfriend asked if there was anything else (i dont remember any of this talk...i was really out of it) so im going to to some test that requires a tab to be stuck to my esophogus to measure the amount of acid that travels up... that way they can get a better measure of what may be causing the heartburn and cough. The clinic is suppose to be getting details out to me. The last couple nights have been pretty painful and I cant sleep. I eat super about 6-6:30pm now and by 10pm im hurting....

well just thought id give an update, im getting very upset by all of this...I really dont want to see what my next bill is going to look like, I have to pay a 10percent co-insurance


----------



## DashAwayAll

This sounds like me during the worst of allergy season. Maybe sore throat, maybe not in the morning... headache, cough/retch up globs of yellow and brown clams. It may have the consistency of a giant cow booger, or a hunk of raw liver.The force turns your stomach over. Often he has bloody streaks in it.

It's sinus related.... crud drains while you sleep.Sorry about the graphic description....

Ok, so now ... who wants a kiss? LOL


----------



## 3neighs

'll admit I just speed read most of the posts, but my husband does that morning hacking thing, too. A couple of years ago he went to the doctor and they said it must be heartburn. It wasn't heartburn. We suspected possibly allergies and he's been taking Claritin for the last couple of weeks and it has helped tremendously.

Have you been tested for tuberculosis?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

ive never had any allergy or sinus problems... even when pollen and the "allergy" season is at its highest It doesnt seem to effect me (no watery eyes, or runny nose, etc)... I cough up more of a watery substance...never blood or globs of stuff. But it does turn my stomach into a knot every morning.

Ive never been tested for tuberculosis... Is it possible to have it without all of the symptoms?? I was reading about it this afternoon and it sounds pretty nasty. 

I do get heartburn after I eat though...ive been staying away from pastas, high sugars, no alcohol, no spicy, no tomatoes, no caffine, no pain relievers, etc.... sometimes it isnt too bad but othertimes its like the lay in the fetal position type.

Thanks for your suggestions...if anyone else has any ideas im open...


----------



## buckaroo2010

Im sorry to hear that but I sneeze like crazy in the morning instead of cough i mean i sneeze like 20 times every 10 mins its horrible and its year round for me


----------

